# Temporary wiring from a fused disconnect



## Options (Jan 19, 2016)

Existing garage is located 65 feet from the house and I will be installing a new 200 amp main panel and rewiring the garage. 

The existing 100 amp panel is fed from a 100 amp breaker in the house and is sufficient for now but the plan is to eventually install a new separate 200 amp service and separate meter. 

The new panel will be (due to future meter location) 40' from the existing panel. Would it meet code to replace the existing 100 amp panel with a fused disconnect or non fused safety switch and feed the 200 amp panel from it for now?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

1) the first means of disconnect must have the main bonding jumper
2) whether it is temp or permanent, if you exceed any ratings or conductor ampacities you will not only be in violation, but have a fire hazard and life safety issue. Now if your first means doesn't exceed the existing service size, then it would probably be fine, but it should be a breaker or fuses, not just a switch.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

